# Freeware to open UIF format?



## asudevan (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi...know of any freeware to open UIF format?
Thank u,
Asudevan


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

trt this

www.magiciso.com


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Only Magic ISO will open .uif files, and it's not free.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Otherwise, try googling it instead


----------

